# Tr!xer



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

Did you heard something about it before? This is nothing new, came out a year ago but I tought its interesting.
It's great thing for barspins if you'r using rear hydro brake. Looks dope but the price of 100€...I dont think so.

But still: "Coming from a German manufacturer, the rotor replaces your upper crown and spacers. Add your Goodridge brake lines and you've got *the best system money can buy*."










Seems you can buy it only in their online site
See it yourself


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I personally don't like it. I mean I like the idea and all, but not something I would invest in. Plus good luck setting that up on a integrated headset. You will need to have a press-in headset/headtube for it to work. A lot of bikes are integrated only.

In addition, it raises up your bars a lot. Look at the space there...


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

It raises up your bars like 2 spacers, and I would sacrifice that raising to be able to barspin with some style. but I wouldn't invest in it either cuz its not worth that money.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

But you have to give it up for the idea!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes...2 spacers that are like 10mm or more. For me I like the bars nice and low.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

When is Atomlabs due out? I'd honestly be interested in running one if BTI starts to carry them....


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Yes...2 spacers that are like 10mm or more. For me I like the bars nice and low.


Actually 2 spacers are like 20mm, but I would sacrifice those 20mm for it.
It's just my opinion, I also like bars/stem low without any spacers but it wouldn't be a problem to raise it a bit to be able to barspin with tr1xer thing :thumbsup:


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

A Grove said:


> When is Atomlabs due out? I'd honestly be interested in running one if BTI starts to carry them....


I didn't heard about atomlabs, do you have any info, pics? price?


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

its posted on their web site, along with their new brakes.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.atomlab.com/brakehydro.html


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah that looks even better than tr!xer, I hope price would be more reasonable than tr!xers too


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

They said retail of well under 100


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Dude...

1) It's called a nice long straight cable, and it can easily give you two full rotations of the bars-more if you stretch. It looks cleaner and is less maintenence and gives you more power and modulation and only requires a little bit more foresight (if you're doing triple whips..)

2) If you insist on a gyro, then two words: Avid. BB7.

Tim


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I have never seen a BB7 used in concesion with a Gyro.. Would this work? I know pull-ratios are different between mech disks/vees and u's... Only thing I see is use a road bb7, but that still doesnt solve the issue of gyro tabs?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

A Grove said:


> I have never seen a BB7 used in concesion with a Gyro.. Would this work? I know pull-ratios are different between mech disks/vees and u's... Only thing I see is use a road bb7, but that still doesnt solve the issue of gyro tabs?


Sorry, should have explained. Yes, you need a BB7 road caliper and a bmx lever for use with a gyro so the gyro can be canceled out by the road BB7's shorter cable pull. If you don't have gyro tabs, then no, it can't be done.

Gahhh, run a fricken straight cable and everyone will be happy...

Tim


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I myself cant think of any 26" frames w/ gyro tabs.. there may be some 24"s... but I HIGHLY dout that too because it seems they are running vee's n disks rather than U's.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

My eastern26 proto had Guiri tabs.  removeable gyro tabs.

but you DON'T need integrated gyro tabs on your frame, that is only something that was started around the turn of the millenium. 
There are adapters to slide over your headtube. Just like you don't need gyro tabs integrated into your stem either, just use an adapter.

I honestly hate gyros. Except the greek ones.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

http://blackmarketbikes.com/mob.html

On-one the gimp has gyro tabs.

The '06 (or was it '05?) crmo P1 had gyro tabs, as does the Kona Cowan and Norco 416?, NS streetlegal?, and 24seven bikes darkangelb all used to have gyro tabs on some of their frames I think...and dmr might still have some gyroed frames...it's being phased out..for good reason.

Bike_SATORI: I didn't know that. Thanks for the bit of information! :thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

tibug said:


> Dude...
> 
> 1) It's called a nice long straight cable, and it can easily give you two full rotations of the bars-more if you stretch. It looks cleaner and is less maintenence and gives you more power and modulation and only requires a little bit more foresight (if you're doing triple whips..)
> 
> ...


Is "BB7" an actual word??:thumbsup:

I agree totally.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Is "BB7" an actual word??:thumbsup:
> 
> I agree totally.


GAHH I CLOSED MY BROWSER ON ACCIDENT AND I'M TYPING ALL THIS FOR THE 2nd TIME!!!:madman:



tibug said:


> Yea, I was actually thinking about that in my head while writing that post, and decided that writing: "If you insist on a gyro, then FOUR words: Avid. Ball. Bearing. Seven." would just lose the absolute definitive aura of my clicheish statement ("2 words: Avid. BB7.") and consequently make the reader lose interest...because who wants to read four words that make four sentences in a row anyway?


WTF???

I don't make any fvcking sense, do I?

So, yes. BB7 is a word. If it wasn't before, it is now. Look it up.

Tim


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Its just another part to break on your bike, A longer cable is fine.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^^ and how many thread did you make about this before??!!?! wtf lol


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The pros are going to love it. But then, they might actually have a use for it too. 
Your bike will look cleaner, with no cables looping out and around the frame. You will probably be able to run them pretty damned short to the Hydro.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^^that is the most sensible thing that has been said so far.
He is neither condining or exalting it.
he is actually pionting out that it is GREAT for its intended use


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd think unless it had problems bleeding and was impossible to get all the air bubbles out of then you probably wouldn't notice it in a hydraulic system. There's shouldn't be significant amount of friction added to the fluid and brake fluid is uncompressible (when there's no air in it) so the extra volume won't effect anything. I think it'd feel better then a gyro, definitely better then the acs rotor on my bmx , and probably just as good as plain old hose. My biggest worry would be the seals leaking. I agree with sittignduck unless you're a pro going for a dodecatuple flip whip you probably don't need one. I certainly don't need one to fall on my face doing a barspin, but it would be nice to not have the cables looping all over the place.

Now for extremely useless content, does anybody remember the band trixter? This thread just got me to download their mp3's... The gf will be so happy when she gets home from work :devil: http://www.markscottonline.com/index_Scene 4.swf in case I'm not the only one who enjoys this stuff...

andy


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Ha ha! Trixter! Badass!

Talking about this trixter now. If it doesn't leak or cause other maint issues I think it a great product. Having lines that are shorter will have a cleaner look IMO. It would be cool to have something like this integrated into the headset so that the stack height is even lower. That would probably turn into a maintenance nightmare though.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

combatkimura said:


> Ha ha! Trixter! Badass!
> 
> Talking about this trixter now. If it doesn't leak or cause other maint issues I think it a great product. Having lines that are shorter will have a cleaner look IMO. It would be cool to have something like this integrated into the headset so that the stack height is even lower. That would probably turn into a maintenance nightmare though.


KGM (I think that's the name) bikes have integrated mech. gyros built into their headtubes... try google'ing them. I'd post a pic but don't have any on this computer.

and speaking of smooth, man, you know what would be one of the trickest mods ever on a bike... ALL internal hydro tubing back to the rear caliper. Internal even in the handle bar, through a gyro type mechanism like this integrated into the ht, then through tt and seatstay... picture that one, wow.


----------

